# Reproduction Lightning



## MyIowagirl (Mar 31, 2013)

I saw a Trademark Lightning jar at a local auction.  The auctioneer told me it would be there, knowing I would be interested.

 I was 99.9% sure it was a reproduction.  It was dark amber, said Putnam 227 on the bottom, I didn't like the way the bottom looked either.  Then the lid itself was rough and had no patent date.  The wire bail was rusty so others were saying that made it old? I told them it would have been made in 1986 and could have easily rusted by now.  I carefully took it off and it was a smooth lip.  
 I told one of the auctioneers that I know and I thought he agreed with me, but when they went to sell it they very carefully said it was an "original jar with an original lid and should bring $100".  It quickly sold for $85.

 I heard later that the auctioneer disagreed with me and was offended.  He said it came from an estate sale of an antiques dealer and had been in storage for 25+ years.  But there was also cast iron tractors there that even said made in Tawain. 

 Do you think it was a reproduction and should I have done anything differently?


----------



## georgeoj (Mar 31, 2013)

It is a reproduction and the auctioneer is at best incompetent and more likely just a crook.


----------



## zecritr (Mar 31, 2013)

Sounds like you did right


 Hmmm 25+ years? isn't that somewhere in the 80's?  LOL


----------



## deenodean (Mar 31, 2013)

Did you get a picture ?


----------



## MyIowagirl (Mar 31, 2013)

No I didn't take a picture.  I didn't need to really, I know it was a reproduction.
 Makes me sad really.  This auctioneer I would consider a friend, I've gone to his auctions for years and I never thought he would be dishonest.  I am hoping I can give him the benefit of the doubt, and he was just not knowledgeable of jars...


----------



## botlguy (Mar 31, 2013)

That is a known reproduction, there are NO smooth lip AMBER Lightnings. Ya' Dun Good !


----------



## epackage (Mar 31, 2013)

This one was posted in the 'reproductions' section a few days ago and nobody has responded, you jar folks should venture over there and help the poster out...

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-597292/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#597292


----------



## botlguy (Mar 31, 2013)

I just responded to their post, I hope someone else will go to that forum and be nicer than I am able to be. But,,,, I was nicer than I tend to be.[]


----------



## MyIowagirl (Apr 2, 2013)

that's exactly what the lid looked like on the one I saw.  I didn't know how to describe it other than rough.  But the lip was smooth.  Thanks for the picture.


----------



## ajohn (Apr 3, 2013)

Absolutely a repo! That jar is even listed in the Red Book as a repo.
   There are a few LIGHTNING reproductions floating around out there. One of the surest ways to tell is to look at the base. On a real LIGHTNING the mold seams come down and wrap around about a half inch and meet up with the post thingy. on the reproductions the mold seams stop in the very corner where the base begins. And remember, a smooth lip can always be ground down.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> This one was posted in the 'reproductions' section a few days ago and nobody has responded, you jar folks should venture over there and help the poster out...
> 
> https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-597292/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#597292


 
 Hey!  that almost looks like that rare amber  Paterson jar I found []


----------



## larryjar (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi
 Just reading about the LIGHTNING jar Repo comments. It is still hard to believe the misconception about certain jars, just like the buyer wants to be fooled.
 I have been collecting jars for about 45 years and have always tried to get my hands on every repo that I know of. In fact I just finished building a display of what I have and have over 100 Repo's and I do not have all of them. When I did get them together I was surprised of the total.
 I was trying to post 2 pictures, but the site told me the file was to large. If anyone would like pictures of the repo jars reply to   larryjar@northerntel.net 
 and I send them, as education is necessary. the latest Repo's I received are very rare copies, which is going to fool a lot of people.
 as ever
 larryjar


----------



## MNJars (Apr 14, 2013)

I've heard about some of the latest repo's and I'm very disappointed since I have one or two of the original's.  It degrades their value in my mind.


----------



## epackage (Apr 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: larryjar
> 
> Hi
> Just reading about the LIGHTNING jar Repo comments. It is still hard to believe the misconception about certain jars, just like the buyer wants to be fooled.
> ...


 Feel free to email me the pics and I'll be happy to post them Larry.... epackage@msn.com


----------



## epackage (Apr 14, 2013)

Larry's repro collection...


----------



## epackage (Apr 14, 2013)

.


----------



## coreya (Apr 15, 2013)

even for repo's there are some attractive jars there! Some close ups of the less known jars would really be helpful, heck some close ups of all of them! Great collection!!![]


----------



## larryjar (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi
 I will try to post some pictures of the Rarest Repo's that I jus tgot in the past 2 months. They are made from very rare jars.
 Cobalt GRIFFINS, J.C. BAKER, SQ SHOULDERED MILLVILLE, SPRATS tin (2 sizes), YEOMANS FRUIT BOTTLE(2 sizes),POTTER & BODINE. JOSHUA WRIGHT. The colors are just a bit different, but they are done really good(It would be easy to fool people with them, unless you are very familiar with the jars
 Cannot GET PICTURES TO POST Will need help again


----------



## epackage (Apr 15, 2013)

Here are the newest pics Larry sent me....


----------



## epackage (Apr 15, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Apr 15, 2013)

.


----------



## coreya (Apr 15, 2013)

It's frightning to think that someone out there is able to reproduce those jars so accurately! Was there something other than the color that tipped you off? Any idea where these are comming from? Thanks for showing us.


----------



## botlguy (Apr 15, 2013)

WHEW ! I sold my entire collection of authentic, old, outstanding Fruit Jars just in time. If those are reproductions they help to RUIN the hobby in my opinion.


----------



## MNJars (Apr 15, 2013)

My opinion is they DO ruin the hobby.  I have a Joshua Wright original (no pontil, so RedBook #3036) - I'd like to see a picture of the base and the lip on your repro if possible to compare to mine.
 I believe a collector commissioned these reproductions.  I wish they would put base markings on them indicating a reproduction if in fact it was commissioned by a collector.  They KNOW better.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 15, 2013)

> He said it came from an estate sale of an antiques dealer and had been in storage for 25+ years


Gotta love it, like the antique Lestoil bottle a little bit ago "found while diving"! That sold for over $100. []


----------



## coreya (Apr 16, 2013)

here are some more pictures from "larryjar" of his repo's. The first 4 pics are of pretty well known repo's and some according to "larryjar are from, Heart Of Ohio in Springfield Oh imported them several year ago and sold ( must be 1000's) They still had some of them when I was there last month." The last 5 pics may be lesser known type's of repos that collectors should look out for. 
 The prior pictures that "epackage" posted are the ones that should frighten jar collectors as they appear made to deceive.


 https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc70/coreyalt/Repo%20Jars/004a_zpsb537db28.jpg
 https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc70/coreyalt/Repo%20Jars/004b_zps1142e386.jpg
 https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc70/coreyalt/Repo%20Jars/004c_zpsd2c222e3.jpg
 https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc70/coreyalt/Repo%20Jars/004_zps7cf886ce.jpg
 https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc70/coreyalt/Repo%20Jars/005_zps32fc6c6e.jpg
 https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc70/coreyalt/Repo%20Jars/007_zps4ad2a77a.jpg
 https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc70/coreyalt/Repo%20Jars/010_zps802406c4.jpg
 https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc70/coreyalt/Repo%20Jars/011_zpsab58f7e1.jpg
 https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc70/coreyalt/Repo%20Jars/013_zpsa30297b4.jpg


----------



## coreya (Apr 16, 2013)

Sorry used the wrong link on the pictures, try again,






[/URL]























[/IMG]


----------

